# Melbourne = underratted DUW



## gus11 (Mar 31, 2010)

I am currently down in Vic to see the family and celebrate my sisters 21st. since its been a few years i decided i'd best make the most of it and find some herps!
Thankfully i was able to be shown around to see some herps and i was more than excited by what i have found the past 3 days. as i've never herped melbourne almost everything was new with only a few species overlapping with north qld.

On to what we found
egernia whitii






white lipped snake





eastern blue tongue









blotched blue tongue





lymnodynastyes tasmanensis





parasuta flagellum, when scared they curl into a ball









nephurus milii





delma impar in 2 color phases













spade foots 





morethia boulengeri





lerista bougainvillii juvenile





adult





pseudomoia entrecasteauxii









niveoscincus metallicus





egernia coverntryii









aprasia parapulchella









crinea significana





Pobblebonk frogs





litoria ewingi





litoria pearoni (i cant remember)





forgot the name of this one





we also managed to see these but i didnt get photos. i could have cried as i watched the raniformis swim away...
ctenotus robustus
litoria raniformis

i also missed a lot of skinks along the yarra that were a bit quick for me to get photos or ID.
I'm still yet to find a tiger or copperhead but i still have two more days! To rub it in they even advertise that snakes are abundant in some areas...





just to finish off not a reptile but a funny little bird, the fairy penguin






Hope there is some tigers and copperhead shots to come
Gus


----------



## dottyback (Mar 31, 2010)

Great Photo's Angus! 10/10


----------



## Dotora (Mar 31, 2010)

Great photos


----------



## itbites (Mar 31, 2010)

Fantastic finds & the pictures are lovely! Thanks for sharing


----------



## chrisso81 (Mar 31, 2010)

Awesome! Great pics of some nice finds, I like that second phase of the impar. I had a little L ewingi on the porch just the other night too.


----------



## GTsteve (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow the red tailed skinky thing is awesome! What a colour!


----------



## jordo (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice pics mate, I'm very sorry I couldn't come out with you now, you cleaned up!


----------



## trader (Mar 31, 2010)

Great photos, glad you are enjoying the herping in Victoria! 

It would have been a great night for you to join us at the* VHS meeting tonight!* Great talks and great auction with* lots of reptiles* being auctioned as well as lots of products, books, magazines etc! The free pizza and refreshments did not go astray either! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Slats (Mar 31, 2010)

Well done, great effort!!


----------



## mike72 (Mar 31, 2010)

just out of interest, where did you see the delma impar? Were the two colour phases found in the same locality?


----------



## eipper (Apr 1, 2010)

Well Done Angus

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## spanna_spamload (Apr 1, 2010)

good gus good


----------



## froggyboy86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Great photos, you sure saw a variety of herps. Bugger about the raniformis! 

Aaron


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 1, 2010)

BAHHHHHAHA when I read your heading ..I thought oh Melbourne must be having a hard time getting RATS!! underratted.....then when I saw your lovely pics realised you meant under rated


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 1, 2010)

Ha Nat, great pics Angus, well done spotting all these critters.


----------



## saratoga (Apr 1, 2010)

great post and fotos Angus.

How far out of melbourne were you ranging on your trips to find all these?

I'm surpised you found so much but that Tigers and Copperheads still elude you.

cheers

Greg


----------



## Stevo2 (Apr 1, 2010)

Beautiful finds Angus - I spent 24 years in Melbourne and only ever saw about 1/2 of them!! Noice.. lol.


----------



## I-Snake_2.0 (Apr 1, 2010)

Fantastic pics Gus - great job.
As a complete noob question (and as someone who lives in Melbourne) where did you find these little lovely's ??

Wes


----------



## gus11 (Apr 1, 2010)

Trader, i forgot to even look if there was a meeting on whilst i was down. last time i was down i came to steve wilsons talk, which i quite enjoyed.

mike72, I was shown around by a friend so i can't give out any locations for things, and to be honest we went to quite a few places and most of the time i had no idea where we were. The two delmas were found within a few meters of each other.

froggyboy86, i was devastated about the raniformis. I had no idea how pretty they were, and the one we found was beautiful.

saratoga, i was suprised, as was the person who took me around that we didnt find any tigers or copperheads, but that changed today when we found a beautiful little tiger snake!! i'll post photos soon. i know we were within a few hours of melbourne but as i said to mike72 i'm not really sure where we were.

Wes, as i've said just above i'm not to sure where we were when we found these things.

So excited about the tiger today, pics will be up soon!

Gus


----------



## gus11 (Apr 1, 2010)

Today, the hunter for tigers continued, quickly a tiger was spotted but it quickly vanished into the grass...so close. 5 eastern blue tongues were found




Then our luck changed. Thankfully a friend who previously had shown me around was able to spot a tiger! this one was slightly more cooperative and put on a nice display.














To end the day we came across another little whip!









Gus


----------



## froggyboy86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Great shots again Gus, are you shooting with a DSLR? I'm amazed how you guys can find all these reptiles, I can't remember the last time I saw a Blue Tongue!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 1, 2010)

Good looking tiger, looks nice and healthy.Love the headshot


----------



## varanid_mike (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice shots, muct have done a few trips out of melb to find some of those little guys.
Good job
mike


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 2, 2010)

You don't get all those species in Melbourne, but either way, you've done an amazing job to find them all in about three days! I've lived in Melbourne almost my whole life and never seen a Delma impar in the wild. I'm guessing I know where you saw them, were they easy to find?


----------



## python_dan89 (Apr 2, 2010)

awesome pics


----------



## gus11 (Apr 2, 2010)

froggyboy86, yes i use a dslr. it had been a few years since i saw blue tongues in the wild. i've seen 1 in north qld but probably been 15 years since i saw one in vic. saw about 10 this week

varanid mike, we got everything a day and a half except the tiger which took another morning to find. 

sdaji, we got 3 delma's, i would say they were hard to find cause i didnt find any of them.

gus


----------



## Adsell (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice pics Gus, Glad you enjoyed your time down here. I should have got you to tag along on Fri. Could have added another 4 or 5 species for you. 
You would have been spewin. Got a 5 + foot unbanded tiger.

Sdaji, you wouldnt have guessed this pop of impar. Its not a well known locality. PM me if you like.

I will post some of my shots later.
Ads


----------



## bpb02 (Apr 4, 2010)

this thread just killed my download limit


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 4, 2010)

bloody lucky to see all of those herps in such a small space of time! ive gone out for week long hikes in mid-spring and only seen 1 or 2 different types of skink, so you really must know where to look. well done again


----------



## rett82 (Apr 4, 2010)

Great photos, simply brilliant.


----------



## Adsell (Apr 4, 2010)

some of mine in no particular order.
Perons Tree Frog





Pink Tailed Worm Lizard




A pair of Southern Grass Skinks




female




male




Striped Legless Lizard




Banjo Frog




Blue Tongue




Little Whip Snake




Striped Skink




Tiger Snake




Whites Skink





Ads


----------



## thals (Apr 4, 2010)

Amazing the array of reps found down here in vicco, great shots Gus, love that tiger


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow! You've done better than I ever have and I'm living here :lol: Brilliant photos also! Fantastic!


----------



## jungle_fever (Apr 5, 2010)

amazing photo's, me and a friend (who does photography) are heading to Melbourne later this year, definitely gives me alot to look forward to


----------



## gus11 (Apr 5, 2010)

Great photos ads, your photos turned out really well! what were the other species you found on the friday? i managed to find one more skink back at the same place i found the white lipped snake, wasn't able to get a photo. I think you told me another species that lives over that way, do you remember what it was?

Gus


----------



## jordo (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice pics adam, you bastard!


----------

